
Uber CEO Backtracks After Comparing Khashoggi’s Killing to an Accident - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/11/business/uber-ceo-jamal-khashoggi.html
======
ALittleLight
Surely everyone puts their foot in their mouth once in a while, or tries an
analogy that doesn't quite mean what they want. Yet, it's downright weird to
be comparing yourself and your own company to a brutal murderer.

~~~
nabdab
To me it says that in his circles people are currently talking to downplay the
Uber killing, likely worried about consequences for what was ultimately senior
management pushing to disregard safety in the name of hitting milestones for
investors, and on the other side people downplaying the brutal killing of an
American journalist, likely to ease the minds of those taking blood money from
the man who ordered the murder to fund their ventures. They are feeling the
heat, so they keep reassuring themselves that really it’s all nothing, to the
point that in his mind, equating the two made perfect sense, because really
they where both just silly small mistakes....

